# Looking for instructor/school in South Africa.



## Jay.v.Way (May 25, 2016)

Hi. I live in Pretoria, South Africa. I'm looking for a reputable Filipino Martial Arts instructor. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Jay.

I haven't been there in years but there's a ton of Martial Arts down there. I'll see if I can reach out to a friend there, don't know if his contact numbers are still valid.

Have you called around down there to other schools and inquired?


----------



## Jay.v.Way (May 25, 2016)

Thanks.
I did call around but I only found this strange hybrid between Escrima and Zulu stick fighting called Zeus Escrima, and that to me is a little bit of a joke.
Zulu stick fighting was and still is primarily for show. Only in one tribe, the one of Shaka Zulu, was their fighting anything more than posturing in ritualistic "battles" where if one side intimidated the other enough then that side won. Deaths were seen as atrocities because life is precious.
In other words there's nothing practical about Zulu stick fighting. Besides, it uses a short spear and a flimsy leather display shield... if I use what they teach for self-defense I think my assailants might just laugh themselves to death... Not quite the effect I'm looking for...


----------



## Buka (May 25, 2016)

Jay, do you do the facebook thing?


----------



## Jay.v.Way (May 26, 2016)

Yup, I do. Infrequently, but I do.


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2016)

I'll send you a private message latter on today of someone I know from Pretoria who's on facebook. He's a really good blade man and he'll more than likely know how to guide you.


----------



## Dylan9d (May 27, 2016)

A friend of mine lives in SA, i can ask him if he knows some people, he's a black belt under Hatsumi and is currently training MMA, he knows alot folks....


----------



## Dylan9d (May 27, 2016)

The following is what he said:



> For Escrima he must get hold off Anthony Jardin that's his thing and CIT MMA is probably the best martial arts school in Pretoria the do a few different styles wrestling muay tai etc don't really have numbers but he will find them online


----------



## Jay.v.Way (May 30, 2016)

Thanks a ton guys. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jay.v.Way (Sep 1, 2017)

Just want so say thanks again for the advice. I need to apologize about my prior comment about the Zeus Escrima school. It was both unkind and untrue. I have since actually looked into them and I realize that, no matter ones personal doubts, the truth of a matter can only be witnessed first hand. It was a humbling experience.


----------



## nino.ciani (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey Jay

I run the ZUES Escrima school in SA, thanks for the comments and for coming past to train, though I don’t remember you coming past maybe because of your alias. But the fact that you said you were humbled and learnt means you a man of character, and please feel free to come and train again. 

Nguni Stick Fighting as done by the Zulu’s in SA is proper brutal, with many a combatant leaving with broken bones or a massive head wounds as no strikes are pulled. 

There are many similarities in all combatives as the human body can only make so many movements based on our design. This is how Zulu Sticking and Escrima blend together so well. 

Besides Escrima, we also teach CQC, incorporating all aspects of CQC.

Anyone in South Africa looking to come train and see what we do, please feel free to call me - 081 3817792 or WhatsApp or sms me.

Kind Regards
Nino


----------

